# Foot Long Scarlet



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Gold Ocean is selling Foot Long Scarlet Pleco (L25)

$800 each 



Check them out! They are really NEAT! ^^


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW. No intention to offend here, but I would think that someone willing to pay that much for a kind of plain-looking fish would be better off to spend their money on a reef tank...


----------



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

same thing can be said about a GEM tang or a few thousand dollar coral


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

50seven said:


> WOW. No intention to offend here, but I would think that someone willing to pay that much for a kind of plain-looking fish would be better off to spend their money on a reef tank...


They are not plain as of this moment!

Quite Rare at these size too! (take @!#[email protected]$%!% years to grow them up, the fish in the picture is at least 6+ yrs old) 

One of the holy grail of pleco and it's 7 pointers!!!!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

50seven said:


> WOW. No intention to offend here, but I would think that someone willing to pay that much for a kind of plain-looking fish would be better off to spend their money on a reef tank...


I agree. Seems the picture might not be doing justice for the fish, but 800 bucks for a plec? Spend half of that on a nice Biotope and use the rest for a billion other plecs. 
P.s personally getting a fish that huge takes the whole fun away from fish keeping, if you get a small specimen and watch it develop, you would be able to enjoy the personality and experience. (whenever I used to get pacus and catfish I would usually end up buying the smaller ones in the tank, just to grow em.)


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn, so tempting. A bit pricey, but that's a beauty.
You need to be a pleco keeper to appreciate them guys.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Damn, so tempting. A bit pricey, but that's a beauty.
> You need to be a pleco keeper to appreciate them guys.


yep

i've got two juvie L25's. I'd let them settle in a bit before buying them. The fins still look a bit ragged in those pics, no trailers on the fins either


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Price is way too high

People are trying to price these fish like they do in EA where the demand is at least 20x greater for these fish and others.

Id rather have a tank full of these anyday over some fruity corals.


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice fish but price are way too high.


----------



## Pius (Aug 5, 2011)

Compare to the prices in Asia, this is considered a good deal... supply and demand I guess.

Everyone has different tastes...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL JK, I think it's great that we each have our own tastes and preferences, otherwise this world would be a boooooooooooooooooooooooring place 

I just hope that overfishing or the like is not driving the price of these guys up...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd personally rather a couple of zebra plecos at that price!!


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

overfishing has little to do with it

more about the belo monte dam, the brazillian export ban, import/export licences and various other factors.

but yeah, this price is retail, not wholesale. if you shop around you can get large pseuda for cheaper than that


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I see you guys are not truly pleco fan.

Nothing to do with the ban either, because the ban is lifted for now


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

i dont know why you quoted me.....

i've been keepiing fancy plecos for more than 10 years.

there are many reasons why the price is high, and yes I know about the ban...... but you're opening a store, so please tell me why the price of pseudas are so high


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> i dont know why you quoted me.....
> 
> i've been keepiing fancy plecos for more than 10 years.
> 
> there are many reasons why the price is high, and yes I know about the ban...... but you're opening a store, so please tell me why the price of pseudas are so high


/unquoted! 

Supply and Demand!  Even @ $800 a piece, they are nearly sold out!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well ... I wouldn't say the price is that high. You have to think about it. It will take you 4-6 years to grow those tinny 4" to a 1'. $800 is on the high end of the price. But I think it's still worth it if you're planning to breed them.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## FishPedagogue (Mar 14, 2006)

I must say that the L25 is one of my favourite. I agree with many on this thread that it is overpriced. Gold Ocean does get a lot of rare stuff though. I'm a mature guy and have been in this hobby for over 20 years. Yes, we all understand Adam Smith's Supply and Demand, but prices these days are ridiculous. Nonetheless, I'd love to have this big guy in my collection. *On another note, home much would people be willing to pay for a specimen at this size?
*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

The price will only keep climbing. Once the dam is completed, they will run the river dry to accumulate enough water to produce electricity. Every pleco down stream will be dead and extinct. They are not going to learn to breath air anytime soon. The only ones left will be in the hobby. I used to be a pro-ban supporter, but having think about it. I think they stood a better chance in the hobby than be in the hands of the Brazilian government.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

To give you an idea, Asia is buying every super red from 10" and up. They all know the dam is going to greatly reduce the number of L25. Most farms have actually made the trip to select all the big super red so they can breed them with either steriod or natural. 

I know of one farm in SE asia is already setup with multiple colony of L24, L25, and BEP. 

You would think the price will go down when the ban is lifted. In reality, it is the other way around. Our small North America market has to get the left over from all the farms and other importers from SE Asia.

12" for $800 is not pricey at all from a LFS. In fact, I think they priced it low for a retail point of view.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

charles said:


> To give you an idea, Asia is buying every super red from 10" and up. They all know the dam is going to greatly reduce the number of L25. Most farms have actually made the trip to select all the big super red so they can breed them with either steriod or natural.
> 
> I know of one farm in SE asia is already setup with multiple colony of L24, L25, and BEP.
> 
> ...


Well said Charles.

There are some 12-14" super reds that are around in North America right now and they are priced around $1500 ea. They are selling FAST too.


----------

